# birds for dog training



## doublea (Mar 30, 2006)

I hope this is the right spot for this -- I am looking for some birds for dog training (Quail or Chuckar). Please send a PM with names and contact info if you have some or know someone that does.

Thanx,

Alan


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

dba, call Shane Olstead @ 701-762-4491 for chuckar info. His crew just had a hunt trial at Litchville, ND and I heard they had some nice birds.

And thanks for visiting Nodak! Your expertise is always welcome here.


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

We are going to get some birds from a guy in Bejou, MN for our upcoming hunt. If this is closer I can get his number for you.


----------



## doublea (Mar 30, 2006)

Yeah, I should have had Shane bring some up when he picked up his dog after she was bred to 'ol Stoney -- blond moment I guess!

there used to be a guy in Watford City that raised some birds but for the life of me I can't remember his name! :-?


----------

